# Need Building Plans for an Old Hictory Clone



## paul maples (Mar 11, 2008)

Folks a friend of mine just today opened up a new BBQ restaurant. Actually he acquired an old Hamburger type cafe and has converted it to a BBQ restaurant. Prior to this he was selling out of a large consession tye trailer. He has an older model Old Hickory Model SSE smoker with revolving racks that he uses to cook a ton of meat at a time. I was at his new place rewiring some of the circuitry on the smoker and decided I would like to try and build a small version of this smoker with revolving racks. He uses only charcoal and hickory for the smoke and does not use any gas burners. I can go and measure his and scale the dimensions down but I was wondering if anyone has already done this and might have some plans for building a smaller version. If so I would be very interested in acquiring them, if not I intend to develop a smaller version myself and once it is proven out I would share my ideas with anyone else.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 11, 2008)

HmmmMM, any pictures of that old beast?  I wish I could help you, but no plans:-)
is this link what you mean?..................
http://www.olehickorypits.com/prod.a...D=76&ProdID=22


----------



## morkdach (Mar 11, 2008)

pics please maybe help from there on rotisarie


----------



## paul maples (Mar 11, 2008)

That is the one Steve.

Paul


----------



## paul maples (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is a picture of the large one:

http://www.olehickorypits.com/prod.a...D=76&ProdID=22

I have no pictures of the inside (yet).

Paul


----------



## stevenswld (Nov 24, 2013)

I owned several BBQ restaurants and paid $13,000 for an Ole Hickory pit  I can make and build virtually anything so, I have decided to save thousands by making my own. I either need a sample pit or detail drawings or sketches with dimensions. I know what all the materials are. Did you or anyone find drawings?


----------

